# CPT 92226 modifer 50 or RT LT



## *3boys (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi folks, Gosh it seems to me there was a list of codes that were eligble for the RT & LT modifier but I can't find it. Does anybody remember that? I know that 92226  is user friendly with modifier 50 but what about the RT LT? Is one preferred over the other?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 20, 2012)

Indictor 3 indicates the procedure can be submitted with a
modifier 50 if both a right and left side services are
performed. If a procedure code assigned a Bilateral Surgery
Indicator of 3 is submitted, the procedure code should only
be submitted with a modifier 50 and only one unit of
service.

http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-results.aspx?Y=0&T=1&HT=0&H1=92226&M=5


----------



## *3boys (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for your response. I went to the link and I had been looking for that exact thing, however, do you know where it is documented that RT & LT would be incorrect? And I probably missed it but where is the documentation that indicates "If a procedure code assigned a Bilateral Surgery
Indicator of 3 is submitted, the procedure code should only
be submitted with a modifier 50"   What is your experience with commerical payors accepting RT&LT? Debate about which is correct in my office, thanks a bunch!


----------

